# Pen tube holding fixture



## Mike D (Nov 4, 2011)

Designed and built for stretching braided covering over pen tubes.

This fixture holds and stretches the braid. It's adjustable for any length tube. It also can be used to support a tube for applying a decal, feathers or anything else you wish to apply to the tube.


----------



## JF36 (Nov 4, 2011)

that is very useful. Are you going to post any plans.


----------



## seamus7227 (Nov 4, 2011)

SWEET!!! very simple design to follow and use, thanks for sharing


----------



## Mike D (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks! I tried to keep it as simple as possible which usually equates to cheaper. Thanks for responding!


----------



## Brooks803 (Nov 4, 2011)

that is cool! Thanks for sharing it Mike. I've messed up more tubes trying to make those by hand...

Simple and easy, thanks!


----------



## navycop (Nov 5, 2011)

Neato. Looks like it would work for feather tying also?


----------



## Mike D (Nov 5, 2011)

Brooks & Mike I hope it helps, I'm just starting to try the steel braid and so far it works.
Thanks for your comments.


----------



## randyrls (Nov 5, 2011)

Mike;  Using a piece of T-track is an excellent idea and can be used for many jigs and set-ups.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## thewishman (Nov 5, 2011)

That is a simple and elegant device. Nice design! Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Penl8the (Nov 5, 2011)

Mike, thanks for sharing. I have a contraption that consists blocks of wood and vise grip - real ugly. Your design is much superior.


----------



## Mike D (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks Randy, Chris & PenI8the. After all the info and help this websites members have given me I'm only too happy to make a small contribution.


----------



## PaulDoug (Nov 5, 2011)

Nice one.  Would that be of any help doing the snake skins?  I've never tries any but it looks to me like it would somehow help...


----------



## Mike D (Nov 5, 2011)

PaulDoug said:


> Nice one.  Would that be of any help doing the snake skins?  I've never tries any but it looks to me like it would somehow help...



Paul I'm not sure as I haven't tried snakeskin either. Perhaps one of the "Snake Skin" folks can weigh in and give an opinion.


----------



## Rick_G (Nov 5, 2011)

Nice idea, I can see what I will be building this week.


----------



## steeler fan1 (Nov 5, 2011)

Mike,

That is a very good plan, simple and easy to use. Right up my alley:biggrin:.
I've done a couple braided castings. While they worked ok I certainly ended up with alot of waste and a mess. Love those T-tracks, very useful item.

Thanks for sharing.
Carl


----------



## ctubbs (Nov 5, 2011)

Mike, thanks for sharing you wonderful invention.  That is exactly what this site is all about, when one finds a better way, then sharing it with everyone else freely.  That is one very helpful and elegant device.  Simplicity with functionality.  Great job.
Charles


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 6, 2011)

Great work. Thanks for sharing.


----------

